# Health supplements



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

So the wife and I have been on a green smoothie kick as of late, and have started experimenting with supplement powders mixed in with them. We're currently trying a mixture of Acai, Red Maca, hemp seed and bee pollen blended in with the regular green smoothie (spinach, kale, avocado, celery, cucumber, coconut water, ice). Additionally, I've started taking cod liver oil on a daily basis. I do seem to have had an energy boost since we've been on this regimen.


Has anyone experimented with any health supplements? What have been your results?


----------



## Nigel Pinchley (Jul 29, 2014)

Fish oil is really great for joint pain, I take it as a supp if I don't plan on having fish that day.

Other supps (these are mostly geared toward lifting):
- men's multi-vitamin
- creatine
- beta-alanine
- BCAA
- whey and casein protein to fill in any protein gaps in my diet

Of those, creatine and the two types of protein are the ones that have the most impact on me day-to-day.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If eating vegan or near-vegan a zinc supplement is recommended.
Zinc is essential to many body functions, and difficult to get the necessary amount anywhere other than meat/fish or supplements.

Bad things can happen with zinc deficiency.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Supplements aren't regulated, so you may not be getting much or any of the actual product in the pills/powders you are taking. They can say what they want on the labels - there is no legal regulation so they don't have to prove anything on the labels is actually true. Your acai may not have any acai in it or might have such a trace amount it's completely worthless as anything but a placebo.

Also, when scientific studies are done on these substances, there has been no proof that the claims made about them are actually even true.

Just sayin', your kale shakes are great and are what is helping you, not the acai or whatever you add to it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Spirulina is pretty good as a supplement.
I take it sometimes when I can't get a fix of seaweed salad from the sushi vendor who drops off at the local coops.

Of course, if you want blue green algae and you're in Toledo, no prob.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

norajane said:


> Supplements aren't regulated, so you may not be getting much or any of the actual product in the pills/powders you are taking. They can say what they want on the labels - there is no legal regulation so they don't have to prove anything on the labels is actually true. Your acai may not have any acai in it or might have such a trace amount it's completely worthless as anything but a placebo.
> 
> Also, when scientific studies are done on these substances, there has been no proof that the claims made about them are actually even true.
> 
> Just sayin', your kale shakes are great and are what is helping you, not the acai or whatever you add to it.


Yeah, i have my suspicions about the acai also. IRL, acai was one of the biggest internet scams running a couple of years ago. We usually pick our stuff up at Sprouts, but you really have no assurance that their buyers are doing their jobs i suppose.

Also, Kale is nasty.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

one has to be careful. For instance, if you have any thyroid issues, you do not want to take kale. One very popular "health" smoothie powder company was found to have high levels of lead in their product. Buyer beware.

I prefer to take only the time tested stuff, like curcumin (used in india and china for thousands of years), green tea....stuff like that.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Raw kale is rather nasty. I can put it in my smoothies, but only if there's a decent percentage of unsweetened frozen pineapple in there as well. The sweetness and acidity of the pineapple seems to help a lot.

Of course, if you're Southern, the other option is to cook it down in a big pot of seasoned water with a ham hock until it's tender then serve it in a bowl with the pot liquor and buttered cornbread. Sure, it's not as good for you, but it tastes a damned sight better.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Also, Kale is nasty.


What! What! *Sputtering in disbelief* I love kale!


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

> Supplements aren't regulated


I work in the supplement industry, and that is simply not true. Supplements are regulated, in fact there is an entire CFR about supplements (CFR 111).

They are regulated differently than pharmaceuticals, but that does not make them unregulated. My entire job is making sure my company follows regulations and that we make quality products that contain what we put on the label.

There are companies that abuse the system as it exists today, however they are slowing being weeded out and there is more enforcement of the regulations than ever before.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is my take on supplements.

Eat healthy and get the nutrient that your body needs from food that you eat.

You know......the way people have been doing it for THOUSANDS of years, without any "supplements".

 

Stick to diet rich with fruits and veggies (<<<on daily basis) and stay away from fast food.....

:smthumbup:

TO ME, entire "supplement" industry is a marketing scheme/scam. I've seen people not only try to sell it but also use it (got caught up into their own companies marketing). Heck, one of the guys kids DIED at 18, no one knew the cause....but we did know that his daddy got him into supplements. (not pointing fingers, just saying)


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you guys ever made Kale chips? Oh boy, those things are soooo good and very addictive.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

karole said:


> Have you guys ever made Kale chips? Oh boy, those things are soooo good and very addictive.


I haven't but will try.

I'm not a fan of Kale, BUT if you throw some Olive oil and Garlic on Cast Iron skillet, spice it up and give it some onion and kale = sex. Love it.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Who knew I worked in a big scam industry!

Supplements have a place and a use. They are not a savior for poor diet, lack of exercise, and won't change your body over night.

However, there are tons of studies showing benefits of different things that would be impossible to get in a regular diet.

I have worked in pharmaceuticals and supplements, there is always data to support everything I have ever worked on. To dismiss them as all scams is really unfair to the industry and to people who work to provide a service to those that want it.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I don't know if these count, but I am taking glucosamine and cod liver oil, for joint maintenance because of exercise.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I find this chart to be very interesting. It shows various supplements in terms of their popularity, what their purported benefit is, and compares that to the scientific evidence of any actual tangible benefits. The higher it is on the chart, the more evidence there is for the specific purpose listed in the bubble.

You can click on each bubble to see the summary of the scientific results, or be linked to studies.

Interactive: Snake Oil Supplements? The scientific evidence for health supplements | Information Is Beautiful


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

It has some good information, however, glucosamine is listed as questionable, despite the Mayo clinic saying there is evidence to support it's use.

As with all things ingested, it should be investigated by the individual for the results they desire.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jetranger said:


> I don't know if these count, but I am taking glucosamine and cod liver oil, for joint maintenance because of exercise.


What's your take on the cod liver oil? I've just started with that and some bone broth each day because my knees are a wreck.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> one has to be careful. For instance, if you have any thyroid issues, you do not want to take kale. One very popular "health" smoothie powder company was found to have high levels of lead in their product. Buyer beware.
> 
> I prefer to take only the time tested stuff, like curcumin (used in india and china for thousands of years), green tea....stuff like that.


I'll have to look in to this. My wife is dealing with hypothyroidism right now. thanks for the tip.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm currently trying to weed through info on how to supplement with fish oil. Oy, its a jungle out there . . .


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

yeah, i'm still trying to figure out if there's a major difference between cod liver oil and FERMENTED cod liver oil, which just sounds sadistic.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Im in the powdered tiger penis industry. And I better not hear anyone question its effectiveness in making one a sex god.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

For the record, I don't work for a company that makes sexual or glucosamine supplements.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Well Im in the powdered tiger penis industry. And I better not hear anyone question its effectiveness in making one a sex god.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

powdered? I prefer my tiger penis fresh!

one supplement i have found i really need is CoQ10. I take lipitor, and was getting very tired from it. The CoQ10 solved that problem almost overnight.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I am convinced that the amino acid therapy, 5000mg l-arginine and 1000mg l-citruline brought my blood pressure back down to normal so I could get off the prescriptions.

I think you will find some work as expected some do not. One thing for sure, it takes a long time to fix your body naturally.

Stretch


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I would sound like I was being Mr.Know it all if I typed everything. Unfortunately it depends what you are trying to do there is no right for every endpoint.

If it's simply long life no sports or extreme athletic competitions it's hard to argue with Vegan based diets especially ones supported by the Cardiology clinic. 

Esselstyn's diet can practically eliminate cardiovascular risk from your life. Too bad it's the hardest think in the world to do at least imo!!

If you want to live even longer combine that diet with calorie restriction principles and you will be golden  probably hate life though lol.

As the sign said in Ireland last year "Be a vegetarian and die healthy".


----------

